# Building a 2.0 for my 94' Golf. $1000 budget. UPGRADES? INPUT?



## (2.0Golf+Love)-Cash= (Jun 9, 2010)

My 94 Golf with 160k miles is in need of a new engine due to a nasty rod knock. I am trying to put an engine together so it is ready when the other one goes out. I purchased a complete engine (70k mi) including wiring, ecu, intake manifold/injectors, all pulleys and hoses from a 96 GTi. I have decided to replace all seals, the timing belt and head bolts which will suck up about $250 of the $1000. This leaves me about $750 to put the rest of the engine together. I want to upgrade the engine mounts and the cam for sure, but I am not sure where to get them and I am wondering where to spend the rest of the budget to get the most bang for my buck. I'm not looking to build a race car, just a fun daily driver that will respond well if I decide to bolt on more horsepower later(intake, chip, turbo, exhaust). 

Thank you for your help and I will work to get pictures of the build up asap.


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

First off, The 94 engine is superior to the 96 one. Forged crank and rods make it better. like my 9a, it just is a tallblock w/ a better rod ratio, Oil Squirters are a bonus too  60psi they cool the pistons. So... You can rebuild that that 94 bottom end later. A 16v ABF is the answer....more tickets!....?'s?


----------



## JohnScholl (Oct 25, 2009)

As far as responding well I'm guessing you mean you want a nice snappy throttle response. The key there is to shave weight off wherever you can. That doesn't just mean in the engine itself either. Put your car on a diet. Idk if you're into it, but I stripped everything out behind the front seats on my a4, my mkII however is completely stripped. I got her running low 16's on the strip while it was running on 3 cylinders lol, just wanted to see what kind of numbers I could get. But as far as your engine goes; lighten your flywheel, have some weight taken off of the crank, lots of engine builders do that stuff for cheap. I took 7-8lbs off of my crank and it cost me about $200. Flywheels themselves can be lightened for even cheaper. Plus with a lighter rotating assembly she will be able to get more rpm on the top end


----------

